# AAPC blackboard anyone know why I can't log in? It says no longer a valid address.



## Leah Johnson (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi, 
I paid for CPC, CPC-P and CPMA classes, good through 2/28/17, and can no longer sign into AAPC blackboard. Has the website changed addresses does anybody know?
Thanks, 
Leah Johnson RN


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jan 23, 2017)

If you contact the following email address they should hopefully be able to assist you.  learningportal.help@aapc.com


----------



## maryballantyne (Mar 4, 2017)

*can't log onto blackboard as well*

Hi Leah,

I too am having the same problem as you are....It's so frustrating.  I also tried that website that was recommended "learningportal.help@aapc."  That did not get me onto the webite_.  I'm so annoyed.
Mary Ballantyne, RN_


----------



## dygarcia64 (Aug 27, 2017)

*Unable to get in*

I paid for service until 12/2017


----------



## rosemarymldnd@aol.com (Oct 12, 2017)

you can call aapc and ask them why you are having trouble logging in


----------



## mjwilkin523 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Logging in to blackboard*

I have been trying to log in for over one hour, it's maddening


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Jul 30, 2018)

*logging in to blackboard*

click on the link from your email when you enrolled, it takes you right there


----------



## pascuasd@yahoo.com (Jul 15, 2019)

I am having the same issue. I am able to log into aapc website with no issues, but when I try to access my practice exams it takes me to blackboard and I need to login again, but it doesnt recognize either my username or password. I tried password reset option, am able to reset password successfully but when I try to log in I have the same issue. This isn't good at all, considering this thread is from 2017 and the issue has not been resolved.


----------



## ean121987 (Aug 24, 2019)

Me too. I can't log in to Blackboard Course Log in


----------



## sadowskib (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm unable to get into blackboard! I tried calling and was on hold for over one hour. I've sent my second email asking for help.

I'm starting to question why I paid for this program.


----------



## lfrianey (Jun 28, 2020)

Good afternoon,  I'm trying to register for the free CIC study guide and I get this point. Later I get an email saying I have items in my cart, I go to my cart, its empty. Can you tell me if I'm registered and if not, can you help with the process. Thanks, 
Loretta Rainey, CPC
00015950


----------



## NikithaSukesh (Sep 15, 2020)

i am unable to download blackboard? any idea what is the reason? blackboard says unavailable


----------



## powelld313@yahoo.com (Sep 19, 2020)

I missed the first half of my test this morning because when I logged into AAPC it then logged me onto a Blackboard website and asked me To login again and it didn’t recognize any of my information.  I tried to contact examity and they said I have to talk to AAPC and they are conveniently closed on the weekend! I noticed this has been a problem for about two years?! Seriously?!


----------



## sarahveigh2424@gmail.com (Sep 23, 2020)

This same thing happened to me today! I never was able to take my exam and was left with zero answers on how to fix the issue.


----------



## jvdserv@gmail.com (Sep 26, 2020)

Has anyone resolved the issue of getting into blackboard


----------



## jvdserv@gmail.com (Sep 26, 2020)

sarahveigh2424@gmail.com said:


> This same thing happened to me today! I never was able to take my exam and was left with zero answers on how to fix the issue.


Hello wondering if you found a way to log into blackboard


----------



## rcampopiano44@gmail.com (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm having the same problem. I was told to turn off the pop-up blocker, which I did and it still not loading the login page for blackboard.


----------



## jvdserv@gmail.com (Sep 26, 2020)

I get to the log in screen but it will not take my user name and password that I use to log into AAPC


----------



## Mayzoo (Sep 27, 2020)

Mine is working fine right now, but I don't have any courses to test it on.  I can log in and see a few past courses.

this is the link I use:



			https://aapc.blackboard.com/webapps/blackboard/content/listContent.jsp?course_id=_2754_1&content_id=_161589_1&mode=reset


----------



## kdudley0313 (Oct 3, 2020)

I am having trouble login into Blackboard. Can someone help me. Thank you


----------



## powelld313@yahoo.com (Oct 3, 2020)

Your password is your first name. Your username is the word code and a . Followed by your AAPC membership number


----------



## mfevans (Oct 13, 2020)

I am enrolled in the free online COC credential, I logged into blackboard and all my course work such as assignments, quizzes and test are gone. There are no links to my syllabus. All I can see is the video on how to get started. what happened??


----------



## theresa@newimagederm.com (Nov 17, 2020)

I have tried several times to access the Blackboard and it doesn't work. I sent an email and hoping someone gets back with me before I leave the office.


----------



## valbasin (Jan 26, 2021)

powelld313@yahoo.com said:


> Your password is your first name. Your username is the word code and a . Followed by your AAPC membership number


thank you !!!!


----------



## brooklyndcagle (Feb 27, 2021)

powelld313@yahoo.com said:


> Your password is your first name. Your username is the word code and a . Followed by your AAPC membership number


this did not work for me


----------



## sls314 (Feb 27, 2021)

brooklyndcagle said:


> this did not work for me



Is this your first time logging in?  If you've used AAPC's Blackboard before, you may have changed the default password already.  Your user name should still be code.99999999   (the 9s being your member number).

If you've never logged in before, you should have an email with your default password.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Yileibni (Aug 19, 2021)

Can someone please help me to login to my Blackboard it look like this particular situation keep having problem.


----------



## savannagirl30 (Nov 5, 2021)

My exam is today and I still cannot login to Blackboard. When I enrolled into the exam the website automatically logged me in and now that it's time to actually take the exam it doesn't recognize my credentials and says it logged me out due to inactivity. This is ridiculous


----------



## carlystur (Nov 5, 2021)

Use AAPC's Contact Us page to see if they can help you login.


----------



## hollyb0318@gmail.com (Dec 27, 2021)

powelld313@yahoo.com said:


> Your password is your first name. Your username is the word code and a . Followed by your AAPC membership number


THANK YOU!!! THIS WORKED!


----------

